# Are you using raised feeding bowl?



## ancientman (Nov 5, 2015)

Our dog is getting a year old and her feeding bowl which was purchased when she was small puppy needs to be replaced due to feeding size issue. 

I am a shopper who research a lot before to decide purchasing something. Is anyone uses raised feeding bowl?

She is about 45~47 lbs and I believe she is already fairly tall for her weight. I taught her to eat food while laying down but I found this does not work everytime. So, I am seeing raised bowl but just want to get some feedback if someone already uses it currently. 

I heard that it may decrease digestive problems such as bloating but have not see any scientific evidence about it.

Thanks.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I researched the issue too, and came to the conclusion that floor height is the overall current preferred method. It is still up for debate, but that's what I chose to do.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I use a raised food and water bowl for our dogs, but yes there is no really conclusive data on the bloat/not bloat issue. My dogs free feed and are all grazers. Since they don't gulp a lot of air when they eat and I feed a grain free food that won't ferment and produce gas in their stomachs that option has been happy for all of us.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I honestly do not believe whether or not you use a raised bowl has anything to due with bloat risk. That's the most current thought, anyway, that it doesn't matter how you feed. The trigger is stress, in predisposed animals. So, I think it just boils down to a matter of personal preference in choosing what height to feed from.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I raise up my dogs dishes because Emilio has esophagus problems and he seems to have fewer problems when it is raised...or not, could be my imagination. He coughs after drinking until he gags up a little bit. Poor guy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

N2M I was aware that raised bowls are really good for animals with mega esophagus and related conditions. I am glad it works for Emilio.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

The latest Purdue study found a correlation between raised feeders and an increased risk of bloat, so take that for what it's worth. I don't even use a raised food dish for my Dane (32" tall) , but that's mostly because she's raw fed and just takes the food out of the bowl anyway. I did stick the water dish in a small decorative plant stand after my plant tragically passed away. If you choose to use a raised dish, at least keep it below chest height. The dog shouldn't have to raise her head to eat, that just encourages swallowing air.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

oshagcj914 said:


> The latest Purdue study found a correlation between raised feeders and an increased risk of bloat, so take that for what it's worth. I don't even use a raised food dish for my Dane (32" tall) , but that's mostly because she's raw fed and just takes the food out of the bowl anyway. I did stick the water dish in a small decorative plant stand after my plant tragically passed away. If you choose to use a raised dish, at least keep it below chest height. The dog shouldn't have to raise her head to eat, that just encourages swallowing air.


That study is pretty dated, though, and some of what it found was later disproven. Current belief is that it doesn't matter how, what or when you feed in regard to GDV. AKC Canine Health Foundation


----------

